# Hows about a new fun game in investing??



## tsaw

We each have 100,000 to invest.
You must invest the entire 100,000 in one place.
I put mine into gold. You can put yours anywhere you want. Such as AAPLstock.or a savings account. Lets see who makes out it the next 6 months. 

tsaw: 11-6-10 - 100k invested in gold =
100,000 / 1397.30(price per ounce) =71.57 oz of gold.








*‎ *


----------



## DaveNay

Silver bullion.

$100,000/$26.76 per oz. = 3,736.92 oz. of silver bullion.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I'll jump in ,but give me a day or two to decide what to buy .


----------



## tommu56

5977     shares of GE at 16.73 

tom


----------



## Ironman

1197 shares of CAT @ 83.54


----------



## jpr62902

BP: 2282.06 shares @ 43.82


----------



## BigAl RIP

jpr62902 said:


> BP: 2282.06 shares @ 43.82


 
 Smart move


----------



## tommu56

When I win what do I get?

Oh yea wait I  figured out  it will be  a virtual prize!

After thinking about it I should have picked Chesapeake Energy   CHK $22.27 

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> When I win what do I get?
> 
> Oh yea wait I figured out it will be a virtual prize!
> 
> After thinking about it I should have picked Chesapeake Energy CHK $22.27
> 
> tom


 
 I would think any oil or energy stock would be good going into winter .


----------



## jpr62902

I was going to pick copper, but it seems to be (in part) growth driven and I don't think we're gonna see much growth in the next 6 months.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> We each have 100,000 to invest.
> You must invest the entire 100,000 in one place.



In a box, under my bed.


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> In a box, under my bed.



Interesting idea. You may come out with the most in the end. If stocks crash and gold and silver crash.


----------



## Red

tsaw said:


> Interesting idea. You may come out with the most in the end. If stocks crash and gold and silver crash.




May be worthless if the Treasury keeps up with their "QE"   600 billion and another 600 billion.  Pretty soon the paper will cost more than the money that's printed on it!


----------



## tsaw

Red said:


> May be worthless if the Treasury keeps up with their "QE"   600 billion and another 600 billion.  Pretty soon the paper will cost more than the money that's printed on it!



What or where would you put 100K???


----------



## Cowboy

tsaw said:


> What or where would you put 100K???


 

 In the ground where I know its damn sure safe & it damn sure wouldn,t be in paper .


----------



## tsaw

Cowboy said:


> In the ground where I know its damn sure safe & it damn sure wouldn,t be in paper .



So,, if not in paper currency. What then?


----------



## Cowboy

tsaw said:


> So,, if not in paper currency. What then?


 

Theres only 3 precious metals in my opinion , One of thems lead you figure out the other two , Hint there both kinda yellow colored .


----------



## tsaw

Bullets


----------



## Red

tsaw said:


> What or where would you put 100K???




Sucks getting old. . .   use to know everything.  (or thought I did)

100k in real estate  Costs less to buy a "whole" house right now than to buy just the pieces (materials).  Only problem is the housing slide isn't over yet


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## EastTexFrank

OK, I'm in but I'll need a couple of days to count my $100,000.  It's all in $1 bills and I want to hold and cuddle it for a while before I piss it all away.


----------



## bczoom

I'm going with staple products and buying Proctor & Gamble.  Hoping to at least end with my $100K.

PG $64.73, 1545 shares.


----------



## BigAl RIP

" O" @$34.86 share x 2873 shares = $100,000.


----------



## tommu56

tommu56 said:


> 5977     shares of GE at 16.73
> 
> tom



GE's at 16.25 well I'm down $2868.96 sofar  easy come easy go!


tom


----------



## DaveNay

GE	16.22		-3,048.27	-3.05%
CAT	83.97		+514.71	+0.51%
BP	42.03		-4,084.89	-4.08%
PG	64.05		-1,050.60	-1.05%

Gold  1354.10      -3091.82    -3.09%
Silver 27.35         +2204.78   +2.20%


----------



## BigAl RIP

$3269.


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK, since it's someone else's $100K, I'm going to do what I would never do in real life.  

I'm going to put in it all in Fanny Mae at $0.35 per share.  That's 285,714 shares at $0.35 per share.  That's FNMA.OB for those that are interested.

Oh man, I'm such a sucker.


----------



## DaveNay

Brian might have the sleeper pick.

The Procter & Gamble Company: Creating Wealth and Trading at a Discount


----------



## tsaw

DaveNay said:


> GE    16.22        -3,048.27    -3.05%
> CAT    83.97        +514.71    +0.51%
> BP    42.03        -4,084.89    -4.08%
> PG    64.05        -1,050.60    -1.05%
> 
> Gold  1354.10      -3091.82    -3.09%
> Silver 27.35         +2204.78   +2.20%



To sum up:
DaveNay ahead $2204.78
Ironman ahead  $514.

So far everyone else lost money.
Except Pirategirl.. she is even.


----------



## jpr62902

And THAT, my friends, is why I don't day trade.  Yet.

Still, I'm glad tsaw's gold predictions are not coming to fruition (no offense, tom).


----------



## tommu56

WE WILL ALL BE LOSERS!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8gJSMoOJc"]YouTube        - The Day the Dollar Died[/ame]

tom


----------



## tsaw

I lost $300.00 today - but will gain $3,00.00 soon


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> I lost $300.00 today - but will gain $3,00.00 soon


Outlook for gold demand remains strong for the remainder of 2010, according to mining equipment maker, Bucyrus.

CAT buys Bucyrus for 8.6b.

We can help you out brother, we are going world wide.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My shares in FNMA fell 1 cent but when you have 285, 714 of them, that means I lost $2857.14.  It's going to be a long year.


----------



## tsaw

bragging rights for sure. There are many months left. I predict a huge gain on my part.


----------



## DaveNay

I have created a live spreadsheet where everyone can track their status.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...l95NzJpQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE

The Gold and Silver bullion prices are not automatically updated, but the others are.


----------



## tsaw

DaveNay said:


> I have created a live spreadsheet where everyone can track their status.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...l95NzJpQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE
> 
> The Gold and Silver bullion prices are not automatically updated, but the others are.



Now that is kewl to the 9th degree.


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> I have created a live spreadsheet where everyone can track their status.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...l95NzJpQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE
> 
> The Gold and Silver bullion prices are not automatically updated, but the others are.



Hey doodlebug, how about getting me on that spreadsheet thingie of yours!!!!    It'll save me effort and you know that I'm a lazy bugger.


----------



## DaveNay

EastTexFrank said:


> Hey doodlebug, how about getting me on that spreadsheet thingie of yours!!!!    It'll save me effort and you know that I'm a lazy bugger.



I updated the spreadsheet.  I hadn't even seen that you had an entry....next time don't reply so late!

Oh, and you're still losing money.


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> Oh, and you're still losing money.



I know.  It's sad really but I still have plenty company.


----------



## DaveNay

DaveNay said:


> I have created a live spreadsheet where everyone can track their status.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...l95NzJpQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE
> 
> The Gold and Silver bullion prices are not automatically updated, but the others are.



I figured out how to automatically update the Gold and Silver spot prices, so whenever you go to the spreadsheet, it will be 100% up to date.


----------



## tommu56

I stopped in to see how much more I lost and  I am I the black 

tom


----------



## Cowboy

I know I,m late on this , but this would be my choice . *RCL*‎ - Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd. (NYSE) .


----------



## tsaw

Cowboy said:


> I know I,m late on this , but this would be my choice . *RCL*‎ - Royal Caribbean Cruises Ltd. (NYSE) .



Well the OP was taking the 100K and investing it.
Then seeing who was ahead in 6 months. You just took your time using it DaveNay could you add CB to the spread sheet?.


----------



## bczoom

I want an * next to Cowboy's name if he wins.  Joining in late has to come with some caveats and the market is waaaayyy different now.


----------



## DaveNay

tsaw said:


> Well the OP was taking the 100K and investing it.
> Then seeing who was ahead in 6 months. You just took your time using it DaveNay could you add CB to the spread sheet?.



Added 2429 shares of RCL @ $41.17 for Cowboy.


----------



## tsaw

bczoom said:


> I want an * next to Cowboy's name if he wins.  Joining in late has to come with some caveats and the market is waaaayyy different now.



Fair enough. If CB wins, which I highly doubt. He will win with a * than means he came in late.
The rest that were in from the beginning really win.

WHAT DO YOU WIN?

Nothing but the acknowledgment that if given the opportunity to invest 100K = perhaps as a for hire consultant, you knew what you were doing. And of course: Bragging rights!!!

I TOLD YOU SO!!!


----------



## Cowboy

DaveNay said:


> Added 2429 shares of RCL @ $41.17 for Cowboy.


 
Thanks Dave .





tsaw said:


> Fair enough. If CB wins, which I highly doubt. He will win with a * than means he came in late.
> The rest that were in from the beginning really win.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU WIN?
> 
> Nothing but the acknowledgment that if given the opportunity to invest 100K = perhaps as a for hire consultant, you knew what you were doing. And of course: Bragging rights!!!
> 
> I TOLD YOU SO!!!


 

Yep fair enough Tom , I wont lose unless it falls below 29.43 though


----------



## DaveNay

Damn Frank! $14K gain today. What'd you do? Refinance your hillbilly shack?


----------



## tsaw

Watch Frank ace this thing. It's too early to tell. And Ironman has been skating along on a frozen waterfall.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I think I am down about a zillion dollars but my pick pays a great monthly dividend so I may be up ! I need a drink to figure this one out.


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:


> I think I am down about a zillion dollars but my pick pays a great monthly dividend so I may be up ! I need a drink to figure this one out.



Just go to the spreadsheet Al. (I don't think dividends count for this game....at least tsaw didn't mention them.)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh That is just great ! I go for the monthly dividends to get by in my old age and you young bastards shoot me in the foot .


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:


> Oh That is just great ! I go for the monthly dividends to get by in my old age and you young bastards shoot me in the foot .



You can't feel it anyway, your fucking leg fell off.


----------



## tsaw

DaveNay said:


> Just go to the spreadsheet Al. (I don't think dividends count for this game....at least tsaw didn't mention them.)



I never thought of dividends. My thoughts were that if you picked a real winner.. that would be so little - why count it? LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

DaveNay said:


> You can't feel it anyway, your fucking leg fell off.


 

 Stupid leg !!!!!!


----------



## DaveNay

tsaw said:


> I never thought of dividends. My thoughts were that if you picked a real winner.. that would be so little - why count it? LOL



Mmmmmmm.....not true.  BigAl's investment is currently paying around 5% annually in dividends, so that is not insignificant.


----------



## bczoom

Mine is up $247 for the day.  That means at least 5 of us bought some Charmin...


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> Mine is up $247 for the day.  That means at least 5 of us bought some Charmin...



I bought a bottle of Tide.


----------



## tommu56

I just saw this today 
although it was from 2008 it still sounds on the mark

http://dividendpirate.com/2008/09/30/investment-advice-drink-beer/



*If you had purchased $1,000 of Delta Air Lines stock one year ago, you would have $49 left…*

  ——————————————————————————————————————–
*With Fannie Mae, you would have $2.50 left of the original $1,000. *

  ——————————————————————————————————————–
*With AIG, you would have less than $15 left. *

  ——————————————————————————————————————–
*But, if you had purchased $1,000 worth of beer one year ago, drunk all of the beer, then turned in the cans for the aluminum recycling REFUND, you would have $214 cash.*


tom


----------



## bczoom

I tried that (bought $1K in beer and turned in the cans).  Unfortunately, it's only about $20 in cans.  Still better then a lot of investments _and it was fun watching my investment grow or shrink while my belly grew_.


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> I tried that (bought $1K in beer and turned in the cans).  Unfortunately, it's only about $20 in cans.  Still better then a lot of investments _and it was fun watching my investment grow or shrink while my belly grew_.


So are you saying you pissed your money away?


----------



## bczoom

Hey Dave,

I was looking at the spreadsheet.  Why does column G have formulas for some (which appear to be what it should be) but straight out dollar amounts (original purchase price?) for others?
E.g. 
G2 = $99997.38
G3 = F3*41.17

EDIT TO ADD:  I looked closer and it's not used so I guess it's irrelevant.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I was looking at the spreadsheet.  Why does column G have formulas for some (which appear to be what it should be) but straight out dollar amounts (original purchase price?) for others?
> E.g.
> G2 = $99997.38
> G3 = F3*41.17
> 
> EDIT TO ADD:  I looked closer and it's not used so I guess it's irrelevant.



There are three rows that have a formula in column G.  Mine, tsaw and Cowboy.  The others I entered manually before I figured out how to make everything dynamic.

That value is used to calculate the gain, but it doesn't ever change, so like you said, it's pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## tsaw

Hey.. Lots of green today!


----------



## tsaw

Interesting how all of us had 1,000,000 combined total to play with, and the grand total gain is 30 something grand.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Wait !!!! I been getting dividends !!!!! Where's my money !!!


----------



## tsaw

Oh Al.. you are in the red.. But them dividends sure must feel nice.


----------



## BigAl RIP

tsaw said:


> Oh Al.. you are in the red.. But them dividends sure must feel nice.


 Well I am making about 5% . Thats not bad !


----------



## tsaw

Well done AL. If I ever win the lottery - I'm gonna be looking for your advice.


----------



## DaveNay

15% gain in silver bullion in only eight weeks. Normally, I would capture some of the profit at this point by selling some, but I believe this is a buy and hold contest.


----------



## Ironman

Wow, EastTexFrank is kickin' some ass with Fanny Mea ... 

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...pQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0


----------



## tsaw

PG still at 100,000 - (she has it under her bed)


----------



## DaveNay

Ironman said:


> Wow, EastTexFrank is kickin' some ass with Fanny Mea ...
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...pQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0



Jesus Christos!


----------



## waybomb

I can't find our original game, maybe a year or two ago? I'd like to see how we all stand now in that game.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I actually planned to lose money to offset my tax liability on my other gains .


----------



## jpr62902

BigAl said:


> I actually planned to lose money to offset my tax liability on my other gains .


 
This is why I play Blackjack at church festivals.  Double dip deduction: gambling losses AND charitable donations.


----------



## tommu56

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...pQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0


Were did EasTexFrank pull the last few days from?????? 
He is close to doubling his money.

tom


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ironman said:


> Wow, EastTexFrank is kickin' some ass with Fanny Mea ...
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...pQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0



Gimme a break.  All I can say is that I'm glad it's not my money.  

Wait a minute.  There has to be something wrong there.  I'm not that lucky ... or good.


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> Wait a minute. There has to be something wrong there. I'm not that lucky ... or good.


 
Oh, I see what it is ... big Wall Street money manipulating the market.  Buy lots of it at a depressed price, drive the price up, dump it before anyone notices what's going on.  

I was really kicking ass when it went to 80 cents a share.  It's on it's way back down once all the profit takers got out.  Hopefully it'll settle at something higher than the 35¢ a share that I paid for it.


----------



## Ironman

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh, I see what it is ... big Wall Street money manipulating the market.  Buy lots of it at a depressed price, drive the price up, dump it before anyone notices what's going on.
> 
> I was really kicking ass when it went to 80 cents a share.  It's on it's way back down once all the profit takers got out.  Hopefully it'll settle at something higher than the 35¢ a share that I paid for it.


ETFrank - you are a finacial wizard! You dam near doubled your money.

Now you can afford a real truck for that new trailer. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4bJsIogkGk"]YouTube        - Ferd F-teenthousand Truck Commercial (high definition)[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh, I see what it is ... big Wall Street money manipulating the market.  Buy lots of it at a depressed price, drive the price up, dump it before anyone notices what's going on.
> 
> I was really kicking ass when it went to 80 cents a share.  It's on it's way back down once all the profit takers got out.  Hopefully it'll settle at something higher than the 35¢ a share that I paid for it.



You are a financial wizard! Congrats. Amazing pick and results!


----------



## tommu56

I just checked my 401k and I should pick their stock!!!
  I'm doing better here than they are.

tom


----------



## EastTexFrank

I just checked.  It's on it's way back down but seems to have leveled off.  I'm still up about $60K.  Not bad, not bad at all.  There's still a long way to go though.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ironman said:


> Now you can afford a real truck for that new trailer.
> 
> YouTube        - Ferd F-teenthousand Truck Commercial (high definition)



Sorry about the double post but I just noticed Ironman's comment.  

I pulled the trailer with the ol' F350 last week and it did pretty good.  I pulled it back to the dealer to have some warranty work done after our one week shakedown.  I'm now making plans for some short trips to get more familiar with it when we get it back.  $60K will just about buy the new F550 I just built on the Ford website.    I don't think I'm going to slip that past the missus.


----------



## DaveNay

EastTexFrank said:


> I just checked.  It's on it's way back down but seems to have leveled off.  I'm still up about $60K.  Not bad, not bad at all.  There's still a long way to go though.



Shoulda sold! 

Now we gotta do something about that lazy Zoomer dragging down our average.


----------



## bczoom

DaveNay said:


> Now we gotta do something about that lazy Zoomer dragging down our average.


I guess the general population hasn't yet realized the likelihood of a SHTF situation.  Once they do, they'll be buying up tons of P&G products (i.e. toilet paper) to get them through.


----------



## tommu56

bczoom said:


> I guess the general population hasn't yet realized the likelihood of a SHTF situation.  Once they do, they'll be buying up tons of P&G products (i.e. toilet paper) to get them through.




I though the PG was your choice because of the BS coming out of Washington!

and needed to clean up.

tom


----------



## tsaw

CB came in late - dominated for a while and now is in the red. WOW


----------



## tommu56

tsaw said:


> CB came in late - dominated for a while and now is in the red. WOW




Ironically RCL making waves!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> Shoulda sold!



I didn't know that was an option.  I thought you had to make your choice and ride it out for a year.  If that was a possibility, I would have sold a long time ago and probably long before it hit it's high.  

Many years ago when I used to buy and sell a lot the one lesson I learned the hard way is, "Don't be greedy".  Take your profit when it's there and get out.  That's not how I invest these days.  I put my money in good, strong, stable companies with a future and and a track record and let it ride.


----------



## DaveNay

Three weeks to go...hopefully silver doesn't crash before then.


----------



## Cowboy

tsaw said:


> CB came in late - dominated for a while and now is in the red. WOW


 In the past with RCL & the rest of the cruise industry the best time to buy is mid summer when its at its lowest & sell in either jan or feb thats when most of the cruises are booked & the stocks seem to be at there highest point . The main reason it is in the red now is because of fuel costs but not due to lack of bookings . 

  I only bought 200 shares in august of last year at $28.47 and was lucky enough to have sold it when it hit $49.50 a share on jan 26th . I'll more then likely do the same this year only maybe another 100 shares if it continues to keep going lower .


----------



## tommu56

I got this link sen to me 
http://www.impomag.com/scripts/ShowPR.asp?RID=17183&CommonCount=0

I checked how we are doing and we are all in the green except cowboy


----------



## Cowboy

tommu56 said:


> I got this link sen to me
> http://www.impomag.com/scripts/ShowPR.asp?RID=17183&CommonCount=0
> 
> I checked how we are doing and we are all in the green except cowboy


 

Yup I noticed that,  RCL is actually holding on perty good considering the price of fuel , but I expect it to rocket back up as soon as they figure out how to run those ships on saltwater . 

Surprisingly with the economy the way it is, all of their ships are booked solid for the next 3 months .


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> Three weeks to go...hopefully silver doesn't crash before then.



You're looking good ... by a long way.  A little contrary thinking isn't a bad thing, is it?  When everyone else is buying gold, you buy silver.  It worked out great for you.  

I see that I'm running about 17% after a short run into the stratosphere.  That's pretty good, I'm happy.  In real life I would have been ecstatic.  

Has it been a year already??????


----------



## DaveNay

DaveNay said:


> Three weeks to go...hopefully silver doesn't crash before then.



Ouch.  Silver couldn't wait for four more days until it crashed?


----------



## DaveNay

EastTexFrank said:


> Has it been a year already??????



I thought it was only a six month contest?


----------



## tsaw

DaveNay said:


> I thought it was only a six month contest?



You thought right!

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=41931


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> I thought it was only a six month contest?



Ah shit!!!!!


----------



## tommu56

All I have to say is I'm doing alot better with virtual money than my 401K is dong with my real money.


----------



## bczoom

DaveNay said:


> Ouch.  Silver couldn't wait for four more days until it crashed?


Dang Dave.  It's continuing to fall.  It just dipped below $40, putting your gains down over $9000 for today alone.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> Dang Dave.  It's continuing to fall.  It just dipped below $40, putting your gains down over $9000 for today alone.



Over $11,000 loss for today so far.  I knew it was going to do this. It's pretty much in free-fall now.


----------



## tsaw

DaveNay said:


> Over $11,000 loss for today so far.  I knew it was going to do this. It's pretty much in free-fall now.



And I know you would have cashed out long ago making a nice profit.


----------



## DaveNay

tsaw said:


> And I know you would have cashed out long ago making a nice profit.



   

Down another $10,575 so far today....


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> Down another $10,575 so far today....



Better watch out Dave.  Silver is going in the toilet and Fanny Mae is on the rise again!!!!!  Ol' Ironman is still doing pretty good too.


----------



## DaveNay

EastTexFrank said:


> Better watch out Dave.  Silver is going in the toilet and Fanny Mae is on the rise again!!!!!  Ol' Ironman is still doing pretty good too.



Holy crap!  The whole spreadsheet just went green!


----------



## DaveNay

EastTexFrank said:


> Better watch out Dave.  Silver is going in the toilet and Fanny Mae is on the rise again!!!!!  Ol' Ironman is still doing pretty good too.



My silver is down more than $17K today.   Only 24 hours to go and I have plunged to third place.


----------



## muleman RIP

That is your buddy Soros dumping all his silver and gold to help drive the prices down. Wanna bet he will buy back when it gets low enough?


----------



## DaveNay

muleman said:


> That is your buddy Soros dumping all his silver and gold to help drive the prices down. Wanna bet he will buy back when it gets low enough?



Oh, I have no doubt it will be back up before the end of the year.  It won't help me for this contest though.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Let's end this competition NOW !!!!!!!!!  

I see that my profit has jumped from 17% to 34% in about a week.  It's time to get out.  I'm getting really nervous.


----------



## DaveNay

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm getting really nervous.



How do you think I felt for the last four weeks?


----------



## EastTexFrank

DaveNay said:


> How do you think I felt for the last four weeks?



I knew it, I knew it, I knew it.  I lost eleven and a half thousand dollars yesterday and now I'm back in third place.  Still showing over 20% gain though and that can't be bad if the fall stops there.


----------



## DaveNay

I'm pretty sure today is the end of the game, but I'll wait for tsaw to officially call it.

Just to be sure to capture todays numbers, I made a copy on the spreadsheet that won't change automatically.

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...l95NzJpQUtCOWdYX0dveHc&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE


----------



## waybomb

I didn't play this game, but the previous one, I am up over 60%. You gotta be pretty lucky to do day trading sucessfully.


----------



## tsaw

OP was: 11-06-2010, 05:06 PM (Central)

So it's officially ended.

Good job DaveNay, not only on being the winner... but making the fantastic Google spread sheet. That really made this fun as hell.

This little experiment taught me a lot about investing.


----------



## DaveNay

tsaw said:


> the fantastic Google spread sheet. That really made this fun as hell.



Since it costs me nothing, I am just going to leave the spreadsheet intact.


----------



## tsaw

LOL... and I'll continue to check it 

Just for fun


----------



## DaveNay

I know this game is over, but it looks like Silver has weathered it's pullback and is again off to the races.  I'm betting it will blow right though $50 without even pausing.


----------



## tsaw

Agreed Dave. Gold is getting too expensive. Silver will be the main stream investment.


----------



## DaveNay

Three months ago at the conclusion of this little game, our cumulative gain was $116,586.12 (12.95%).  We have lost all of that now and have gone slightly negative. -$6,117.09 (-0.68%).


----------



## Cowboy

DaveNay said:


> Three months ago at the conclusion of this little game, our cumulative gain was $116,586.12 (12.95%). We have lost all of that now and have gone slightly negative. -$6,117.09 (-0.68%).


 Let me guess who the biggest loser was .


----------



## tsaw

Let me guess who the biggest winner still is.


----------



## tommu56

Cowboy said:


> Let me guess who the biggest loser was .




Commutativity the entire US population looses


----------



## DaveNay

tsaw said:


> Let me guess who the biggest winner still is.



Well...since I posted that earlier this afternoon, my silver has gone up more than $7K


----------



## muleman RIP

Gold has jumped $38 an ounce in mideast markets. Oil is down again and dumping has begun.


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> Gold has jumped $38 an ounce in mideast markets. Oil is down again and dumping has begun.



No Dumping going on here. Gold is --- well goldenQ


----------



## muleman RIP

Last I saw it was up $43 and silver was rising.


----------



## tommu56

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CJyck_kE&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommu56

Image  today 5/11/2012


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn! I might have to hit up Ironman for a loan.


----------



## tommu56

It would be neat to see a graph of the last year I know gold and silver were alot higher


----------



## DaveNay

tommu56 said:


> It would be neat to see a graph of the last year I know gold and silver were alot higher



I'm glad I didn't invest int cruise lines!


----------



## DaveNay

tommu56 said:


> It would be neat to see a graph of the last year I know gold and silver were alot higher



This chart shows a comparison of all the selections.

http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp...q=NYSEARCA:SLV&&fct=big&ei=r_ZVUNiMDoXpqAHlYg


----------



## waybomb

And I did not play this game, but the previous game.

Still had my spreadsheet for tracking. Seems gold went up the same amount as my stock picks.

Money supply.


----------



## tommu56

were we are at today 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CJyck_kE&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0


----------



## tommu56

bump again 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CJyck_kE&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0


I just wish my real stuff was doing as good as GE.




tom


----------



## tommu56

Another bump I wish I bough RCL id be bailing about now

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CJyck_kE&hl=en&authkey=CJyck_kE#gid=0


Tom


----------



## bczoom

Bump.

If the spreadsheet is still calculating correctly, Fanny Mae was the way to go.  It's up 960%.  EastTexasFrank would have over $1,000,000 on his $100,000 investment.

Gold has been the biggest loser, followed by silver.


----------



## Doc

So ...Fannie Mae, which was part of the whole housing market issues is now making money hand over fist?   Isn't it owned or backed by the government?

And gold and silver losing surprised me.  William Devain is telling me every night to buy gold and silver, that that is where the big growth areas are.


----------



## EastTexFrank

bczoom said:


> Bump.
> 
> If the spreadsheet is still calculating correctly, Fanny Mae was the way to go.  It's up 960%.  EastTexasFrank would have over $1,000,000 on his $100,000 investment.
> 
> Gold has been the biggest loser, followed by silver.



I haven't looked at that for a long, long time.  Please, please, please, I think that i want to sell NOW!!!!!!!


----------

